

Ask HN: What framework do you use (if any) for your pure web games? - freehunter

It seems like there's one major (and a few popular alternatives) game framework for every language except pure web languages. What framework/engine is Hacker News using for creating web games without browser plugins like Flash and Unity?
======
bromagosa
I use my own: Ludus

It's coded in Amber Smalltalk, you can see the source here:
<https://github.com/bromagosa/amber/tree/ludus>

And some examples:

<http://reggaeperxics.com/pong.html> <http://reggaeperxics.com/sokoban.html>
<http://reggaeperxics.com/cave.html>

------
benologist
If I was going to make an HTML5 game I'd use Impact - <http://impactjs.com/>

~~~
bcjordan
I used impact.js in a recent game jam, it makes building tile-based /
platformer games a cinch. It lacks a few niceities (motion animation, canvas
text), but those can be hacked in as necessary without too much pain. The
documentation is beautiful.

Our game: <http://ravegame.herokuapp.com/>

Post mortem: <http://bcjordan.github.com/games/rave-thru-dawn/>

